# Photography Question



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok so this maybe the wrong place for this but...I was wondering how people mainly on myspace and facebook I see pictures that are all black and white then the camera picks up certain colors like blue. Or it picks up only red and then the rest of the picture is black and white. I think this is cool and I was wondering what feature this is or is it done on the computer or what? Thank you for taking the time to read my post


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I've wondered about that too, I wish I would learn how to use everything on photoshop.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Photshop is fairly easy to use. Although expensive, there are others that are free. I use PAINT.net program. It's free and easy to use. Not as fancy as Photoshop but good enough for a beginner to try without spending the $$$ for Photoshop.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

https://www.photoshop.com/express/landing.html

This free web application from adobe allows you to pop colors with no experience.

I use photoshop to do mine as im a photographer/retoucher but this works great for home users


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

ya I was just wondering how to do it. I think its a pretty sweet feature. I'm thinking about taking a photoshop class next term.


----------

